# Missing in action :)



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hey everyone! We were gone most of last year, down in New Orleans in the RV (hubby was working at the nuke plant there) and so I didn't do any sewing. I haven't got a lot done this year either as we've been working on our land, but I thought I'd share what quilts I've made this year.

http://tinksquared.com/galleries-2/galleries/

I didn't want to post all those pictures here, so I set up a link.

I've got another quilt on the long arm now I was hoping to finish for Christmas (it's a Christmas quilt) but it's not happening!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

The quilts are gorgeous!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful! You are so talented!

Are you settled in for now, or are going off on other adventures?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just incredible work......


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I "think" we're staying put for awhile... I sure hope so. Hubby's actually been out of work for several months, which has been great in the sense we needed some downtime, but bad as it's put off our plans on the land.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Absolutely stunning! I love the "gusts of wind" on the Pinwheel Party quilt. Glad you're back!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are great CJ.

And sorry and happy for you about your hubby being temp out of work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well Angie the nice thing I stocked up on tons of fabric, thread and batting so I don't have to suffer any downtime quilting due to lack of funds!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful work on the quilts. I love the red white and blue one.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fantastic quilting!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ......those are BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gorgeous, as always. 
Glad you are back. I have learaned so much from you.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The are all beautiful, but I especially like the black & burgundy one!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful quilts!


----------

